# FCA Class definition questions



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

So, I'm curious about some definitions of classes and what is/isn't allowed for FCA. I've got the rules downloaded, but they're pretty darn verbose and I'm having a tough time figuring out where I'd fall...

So, I shoot freestyle unlimited at tourneys around here... What class do I shoot for FCA's? The best I can determine is compound unlimited, but on the pre-registration form from Wolf's Den compound unlimited doesn't show. There's compound unaided, but... I need all the aids I can find!  If I am in fact compound unlimited, it seems that there's a top end to the weight I can shoot? 60lbs? Um... I shoot more than that... What now?

Enough about me, now my wife. It seems that she's straight up Bow Hunter Release. She shoots Bow Hunter Unlimited around here. I think she's good, but it reads like sight levels aren't allowed, am I reading this right? Virtually every sight on the market has a level... Tell me I've misinterpreted. This doesn't affect my wife, but it also reads that to shoot Bowhunter anything you have to shoot a minimum of 40lbs, there's no exception clause for ladies? I know there are ladies out there that shoot less than 40 lbs, where will this put them.

Thanks!


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Hoody
Is this is for the FCA 3D shoot.
If so the rules you are reading are for Fita and Field
The 3D rules are down a little bit from them.
If you shoot Freestyle Unl then you shoot BHO
Bow Hunter Open
80lbs is the max draw weight
Your wife would be in Female BHR(BowHunter Release)
same as Bowhunter Unlimited in Ontario
You are also allowed long stabilizers in this class
There is also a Hunter class with a max yardage out to 
40yds

Brian


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*FCA 3D's*

I'm not aware of a compound unlimited class in the FCA, I only know of Compound, as for Jo, yes she has to shoot 40lbs min, which I know can be a bit much for some ladies, but the thinking is that if she's hunting she has to shoot a minimum of 40lbs to hunt, therefore she can shoot 40lbs for the tournament.
Compound unaided, I think is like our Bowhunter or Barebow class, I think you need to look for something like Bowhunter Open?
I'll talk to Sean and see what we can come up with.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

FiFi said:


> I'm not aware of a compound unlimited class in the FCA, I only know of Compound, as for Jo, yes she has to shoot 40lbs min, which I know can be a bit much for some ladies, but the thinking is that if she's hunting she has to shoot a minimum of 40lbs to hunt, therefore she can shoot 40lbs for the tournament.
> Compound unaided, I think is like our Bowhunter or Barebow class, I think you need to look for something like Bowhunter Open?
> I'll talk to Sean and see what we can come up with.


Thanks Fiona. That just leaves the question of whether she's allowed to shoot a level or not?

Thanks!

EDIT: Having followed Brian's directions, I think I've found the section in the rules that defines classes for 3D shoots. It would seem there's little in the way of restrictions in the bowhunter class regarding sights with the exception that pins must be fixed. So, it would seem that a level is good...

As an aside, I find it peculiar that there would be different class definitions for different venues of archery. Seems that it just adds confusion.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

btmckay said:


> Hoody
> Is this is for the FCA 3D shoot.
> If so the rules you are reading are for Fita and Field
> The 3D rules are down a little bit from them.
> ...


Thanks Brian, I suspect I was reading the Fita/Field section of the rules. So, I'll be signed up for straight up Bowhunter Open then...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> Thanks Fiona. That just leaves the question of whether she's allowed to shoot a level or not?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


thats what happens when you uses rules from Fita and IBO.

Reed


----------

